# 29G Cube - lighting question



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Considering my first ever cube, the marineland 29G (with rims), that is 20x18x2-". It will be low tech, with low lights -> Anubias Nana mostly, and maybe some dwarf sags and java ferns. I prefer if possible to have open to tanks, and lighting somewhat over it.

I have always used cheap lighting on my normal 10g with 6500 bulbs, and had used shop lights on my previous 75g. Now, not sure what is available that would work on a cube with rims and look great, since it will be in the living room.

Thanks in advance


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Anything? I have no idea what to put.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If you can rig some hanging lights above the tank, then I think some 6500k CFL would work great.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, so the height being 18", and I will be raising it from the tank at least 4" (maybe more), should I get a 10W flood light, or 30W flood light. Found these on amazon

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00D45ZBVG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1G21QXEWXY7EN&psc=1

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00CBZ3B1W/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1G21QXEWXY7EN&psc=1

Seems from the reviews themselves that a few people are using the 30W version of their 55g or other aquariums. Thing is, my Anubias are low light and will be the bulk of the plants, though there will be Dwarf sags too and maybe some java ferns.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Definitely go for the 30W. I don't think 10W would be enough.


----------

